
Ask HN: What skills do you want from your data scientist? - kreeWall
What should your data scientist be able to do? I want to be a data scientist and want to learn the right things!
======
malux85
\- a can-do attitude, with the willingness to be open minded and learn new
tools

\- a robust understanding of statistical methods and common pitfalls

\- the ability to communicate succinctly

\- broad is better than deep (but don’t be too shallow, it’s a balance)

\- excellent data vis and “munging” skills - you need to be able to pivot,
slice, filter _quickly_ \- a date scientist should slice and group like a
sysadmin uses the cli - in a rapid and composable way

\- a good sense of humour

------
imauld
Not convince execs/managers that machine learning, NLP and "AI" are magic
solutions for everything.

------
FroshKiller
You should be able to communicate clearly with a non-technical audience.

